

Moving from London to San Francisco (as a Software Engineer) - necolas
http://nicolasgallagher.com/moving-from-london-to-san-francisco-as-a-software-engineer/

======
rurounijones
Ouch, the number of "Know all that consumer protection related stuff we take
for granted in the EU? That doesn't exist in the US, expect to pay for X Y Z"
sentences made me wince.

